# CIA's Mystery Chip



## JBS (Jun 2, 2009)

Pretty awesome technology



> *Mysterious 'chip' is CIA's latest weapon against al-Qaida targets hiding in Pakistan's tribal belt *
> 
> The CIA is equipping Pakistani tribesmen with secret electronic transmitters to help target and kill al-Qaida leaders in the north-western tribal belt, in a tactic that could aid Pakistan's army as it takes the battle against extremism to the Taliban heartland.
> 
> ...


.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/may/31/cia-drones-tribesmen-taliban-pakistan


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 2, 2009)

So I have to ask....

Why is this being made public knowledge???


----------



## riptide (Jun 3, 2009)

What prevents them from placing one of these chips near the house of someone they don't like who is possibly not al-Quaida or Taliban? Obviously it's been working, I'm just saying.


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2009)

riptide said:


> What prevents them from placing one of these chips near the house of someone they don't like who is possibly not al-Quaida or Taliban? Obviously it's been working, I'm just saying.



Considering we've had how many airstrikes target "Taliban" only to find out the informant had a grudge against the victim?

I'd say "nothing" but how often it is or isn't occurring is probably a closely guarded secret soon to be released by the NYT in a Sunday Edition near you.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jun 3, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> So I have to ask....
> 
> Why is this being made public knowledge???



To deflect attention away from the new and improved Acoustic Kitty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_Kitty


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahaha that was hilarious...Acoustic Kitty.  Where do they come up with some of these ideas???


----------



## QC (Jun 4, 2009)

That's gold.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jun 4, 2009)

haha, good shit...i actually misread "acoustic" for "autistic"...still funny though;)


----------



## Swill (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a picture of a CIA operative holding a chip.

http://www.newscientist.com/blog/space/uploaded_images/alien_dorito-774361.jpg


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jun 6, 2009)

LMAO

Is that the operative known to all as "Silhouette Man"?


----------



## crapgame (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought they called him "Shadow"...


----------



## crapgame (Aug 20, 2009)

That does seem like a relevant question still.
Why was this first reported in a British left-wing newspaper?

Does it say something about the reporter's source?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2009)

Paddlefoot said:


> To deflect attention away from the new and improved *Hello Kitty*.


 

Bro, you need help.


----------



## EverSoLost (Aug 21, 2009)

Swill said:


> Here's a picture of a CIA operative holding a chip.
> 
> http://www.newscientist.com/blog/space/uploaded_images/alien_dorito-774361.jpg



LMAO!


----------



## Manolito (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anybody seen my old school dog shit transmitter?


----------

